# تردد قناة الحقيقه المسحيه عام 2013



## tamer_desh2007 (6 فبراير 2013)

على القمر  
  Hotbird
11200
v
27500
6\5

وعلى القمر 
  Galaxy 19 tp14
فى امريكا الشمالية
11966
H
22000
4\3
وفى قارة استراليا
  على القمر 
optus   D2
12608
H
75500
4\3           

المسيح يقوى العاملين فى هذى القناة لمجد اسمه القدوس
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم انا الخاطى


----------

